# help finding a Sgians Dubh



## Adrian_888 (20 Dec 2008)

I thought I had already made this post, but searching brought up nothing, so I guess I didn't.  ???
I am trying to find a simple Sgians Dubh to wear while in DEU's. I so far have only been able to find sites the sold fancy expensive blades, but I need a usable one because I do a lot of bar tending in my dress uniform and miss the two or more knives I normally carry on my while in combats for cutting stuff (and potentially people who don't tip >).  I am not sure, but it appears from what iv seen that there are not specific regimental rules as to the look of the Sgians Dubh. I live on Vancouver Island so any retailer on the Island or Vancouver is best.

I should clarify here that I am looking for retailers and websites that sell the blades, however if your selling one second hand feel free to contact me as well.
Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers,
-Adrian


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2008)

I am sure that your Regimental Kit Shop should have a good line on where to find one.  If not find a Scottish Regalia Store such as Burnett's and Struth Scottish Regalia Ltd. in Barrie, Ontario.


----------



## BernDawg (20 Dec 2008)

How practical are you looking for?

http://www.coldsteel.com/braveheart.html


----------



## davidk (20 Dec 2008)

Not every unit allows everyone to carry a Sgian Subh while in DEUs - some will restrict it to Sgts and up. Make sure that it's acceptable before you get one.


----------



## catalyst (20 Dec 2008)

Try touch of tartain on burnside road... it is in Victoria


----------



## Adrian_888 (20 Dec 2008)

Thats plenty practical, thanks BernDawg, just gona wait and see if I can find something in Canada first. And Iv seen privates wearing them so that's not an issue.
Maby if I ever find a way down to victoria ill look around there, thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Dec 2008)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> Thats plenty practical, thanks BernDawg. And Iv seen privates wearing them so thats ok.
> Maby if I ever find a way down to Victoria Ill look at some of thos shops, its kinda closed off right not because of the snow though.



To CYOA I would clarify with your chain of command, because saying you have seen Privates wearing them will not protect you from the wrath of your sergeant major.


----------



## Adrian_888 (20 Dec 2008)

ill definitely keep that in mind, but come to think of it, im pretty sure iv actulay been told we can have em, but ill double check thanks.
Oh and forgot to thank Wallace for the reply. Thanks.


----------



## BernDawg (20 Dec 2008)

Canadian web site.  I believe they're out of SK.

http://www.knifezone.ca/coldsteel/braveheart.htm

Cheers.


----------



## hugh19 (22 Dec 2008)

Try freedomkilts in Victoria. Steve Ashton is the owner he has some nice stuff in his shop and can order anything you want. he is also ex US army. Flew Apaches.


----------



## noneck (22 Dec 2008)

Also FWIW you need to be carefull of what pattern of black knife you are allowed to wear. There are distinct Regimental patterns, which are quite different than the civvy models with deer antler style handles and so forth.

There is a CIC Major with the 2812 Cadet Corps here in the LMD, that brings in MOD pattern brogues, Sgian Dubh's, kilts, sashes ect. He usually has the items at hand and is quite reasonable. If you are interested in contacting him, contact me via PM and i'll forward his details.

Noneck


----------

